# What do you think about when you masturbate?



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

This may be a bit too risque for this forum and if so I would completely understand but I am honestly curious. What do you think about? Friends? A made up person? Celebs? girlfriend/boyfriend? just anyone? The mere act of doing it? More about scenarios than people? More about people than scenarios?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just imagine different scenarios, with imaginary people involved.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm...it is usually unnamed females sexing each other. roud:


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

thehigher :mellow:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Usually people I find attractive, shockingly.

IRL people, but not people I know personally.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

When I'm feeling straight: nothing too complicated.. hhmmmm usually.. a big strong guy that holds him self just a whisper away from touching my skin with one arm with ease while he teases me with his cock and starts rubbing me with his one hand that is free. Occasionally running his hand up and down my body as he devourers my neck then kisses me as he enters me. Then things just get crazy hot from there.. I wouldn't want to get this thread relocated ....


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

There is some sort of sexual fantasy involved, and I'll often look at pictures of the woman (or women, in some cases) involved in my fantasies as I'm in the act. Sometimes these women are celebs, and other times they are people I know and have a crush on. :blushed:

I also think of ways to modify my masturbating technique to maximize my pleasure.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

your mum :dry:



nah I kid,


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

scenarios with woman I usually make up and sometimes I know


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread is starting to make me feel a little uncomfortable...
The last line of Manny's post specifically X-D


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Graice said:


> This thread is starting to make me feel a little uncomfortable...
> The last line of Manny's post specifically X-D


oh I thought you were serious for a second. I was like... we can shut it down I promise!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends, either I'll read doujinshi (comic) or fanfiction and use someone else's story, take from a particular picture and build my own story from the image, or create my own story from scratch.

The feel of the people making it up have to work with the scenario, so I've got to have a knowledge of their character - why I like fanfiction and doujinshi a fair bit, they're almost overly stylised but still malleable, and you can get in their head. Or I'll construct people. Sometimes people I know slip in - litterally slip in like I'm dreaming, which is a little disconcerting - or I actually get sexual dreams, and such like. People I know is an awkward one, it feels too close so I feel guilty and...too close about it. I don't want to try and get inside their head like that.

Generally I like to either constuct a fantasy from scratch/use old favorite ones, or read doujinshi.

Celebrities I really can't ever imagine fantasizing over haha, there's too much personal distance, I like the closeness of a character I know well and don't feel guilty or uncomfortable using in such a way.

I guess the most important thing for me is the vividness of the experience, scenario and those in it are interlinked, one is not more important than the other, they're like a conjoined entity. Although I suppose there are certain...situations I favour over others - personal preference I suppose you'd call it, so maybe scenario to the extent that it has to fit, tailored to my preferences. Conceptual fits, as a word. I guess it's conceptual for me, the same way stories go when I write - they start from a sensation, or a line of ideas, or a particular image or colour and build into an idea child. It all knitts together.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

hmm, wouldn't answering this thread mean an admission to masturbating? :tongue:

If I do engage in such things, I might sometimes think about scenarios, sometimes specific people, sometimes past encounters. :wink:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

typically not much, I might have a fantasy or scenario on my mind, or it could just be jacking off and looking at picture, video, etc. Sometimes I get bored start to soliloquize about random things or run through random conversations I have had with people the past couple of days or what I need/want to do, etc. Sometimes it's about how need to quit doing that and maybe shorten then time I masturbate so I don't get bored at the end. Sometimes it's about interesting and random things I notice in the backgrounds of pictures, I try not to think about why the picture cause I know it was meant for me or the internet and that just makes me sad and start feeling sorry for the girl and just kills the whole mood. Unless it's obviously done in an artistic way, which then just adds to a fantasy. I also like captions and stories.


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

Facebook pictures and your mom.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

*blushes*...usually I think about people that I haven't met but I would love to meet with! And some guys from my dreams...mwhaaa...but I really think about porn when I'm masturbating...*blushes again*..


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Graice said:


> This thread is starting to make me feel a little uncomfortable...
> The last line of Manny's post specifically X-D



What? Really? 

Also, I bet I'm one of those people Manny thinks about :wink: :tongue: 


Back to the topic... I usually think of scenarios more than people, though certain people do cross my mind at times - especially if it's a person I'm really interested in. But yeah, those wild and crazy fantasies of mine that I would never act out for real (maybe because a lot of them have to do with more than one person :blushed: ), I get to think of those while I am bating. :tongue: I also like to watch porn and put myself in some of those hot scenarios as I am bating.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

dwarf ponies and boatloads of margarine

and a PerC orgy


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Graice said:


> This thread is starting to make me feel a little uncomfortable...
> The last line of Manny's post specifically X-D


You're welcome. :tongue:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sure what I'm thinking coincides with how I look like while I'm doing it... >.>

probably a cross between "whoooooooooaAAAAAAAA!" and "EEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!"

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

the higher of course! :tongue:

but to answer your question, usually the person i'm crushing on and i fantasize about all the crazy things we can do. im not a big fan of porn unless its lesbian or amateur. erotica does it for me too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

If I am in a relationship, I only think about doing it with my partner. Usually a previous experience with them. That way I am training my brain to orgasm to mere thought of them. It's kind of a Pavlovian effect. And it makes me more and more sensitive to their actual touch. 

Outside of a relationship, I think about my latest crush or what I am currently watching on the screen. :wink:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

You youngsters: can't get ejaculation off the mind, can you?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I look into the mirror


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> I look into the mirror


We've a narcissist among us?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'm about to have to go bate here soon, because I'm really kind of turned on. But I'll be thinking of _someone_, rather than a scenario, this time around :wink:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

the purpose of this was mainly to see if there were differences between men and women. Secondary purpose was to see if there were differences between types. i see more differences in types than with men vs women.... still more to go I suppose though. I have the exact same opinion as pinkrasuptin.... obviously we are moth opposite genders... but our types are similar.


----------



## Kes (May 16, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> If I am in a relationship, I only think about doing it with my partner. Usually a previous experience with them. That way I am training my brain to orgasm to mere thought of them. It's kind of a Pavlovian effect. And it makes me more and more sensitive to their actual touch.
> 
> Outside of a relationship, I think about my latest crush or what I am currently watching on the screen. :wink:


Same boat. I feel horrible guilt if I'm in a relationship and think of someone else. Even post breakup if I still have feelings for that particular person I can only get excited by the thought of them. If I'm not feeling strong for anyone random crushes, people I've seen in person a few times that are good looking... I can not get off on celebrities or pictures of people I don't know


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

When I'm in a relationship, I only thinking about my mate. But when I'm single, I'm thinking about gay guys fucking each other.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> When I'm in a relationship, I only thinking about my mate. But when I'm single, I'm thinking about gay guys fucking each other.


Such a Muslim you are :laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one time when I was "napping" I had been reading a book and on the back was a picture of the couple that co-wrote it.
I'm not saying the picture or book made me randy I'm sure that was something else but yeah.. I ended up using the pic kinda... It was purely out of convenience and just.. because it was kinda there. 
It wasn't that great surprisingly. but yeah... lols... >_< ...










so bad.... so lame... so should be embarrassed but I'm not.... 

*shudders*.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> This one time when I was "napping" I had been reading a book and on the back was a picture of the couple that co-wrote it.
> I'm not saying the picture or book made me randy I'm sure that was something else but yeah.. I ended up using the pic kinda... It was purely out of convenience and just.. because it was kinda there.
> It wasn't that great surprisingly. but yeah... lols... >_< ...
> 
> ...


Sweetie, I don't even know how to stop laughing right now. So thank you for your honesty.

Do you think it was the gold chains? :laughing:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> This one time when I was "napping" I had been reading a book and on the back was a picture of the couple that co-wrote it.
> I'm not saying the picture or book made me randy I'm sure that was something else but yeah.. I ended up using the pic kinda... It was purely out of convenience and just.. because it was kinda there.
> It wasn't that great surprisingly. but yeah... lols... >_< ...
> 
> ...


you sound like a guy going through puberty :crazy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

LookingGlass said:


> Such a Muslim you are :laughing:


Such a stalker you are. I don't even know you. :tongue:


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> This one time when I was "napping" I had been reading a book and on the back was a picture of the couple that co-wrote it.
> I'm not saying the picture or book made me randy I'm sure that was something else but yeah.. I ended up using the pic kinda... It was purely out of convenience and just.. because it was kinda there.
> It wasn't that great surprisingly. but yeah... lols... >_< ...
> 
> ...


omg hysterical haha :laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Such a stalker you are. I don't even know you. :tongue:


Cool guild wars avatar, female necromancer I believe. 

Ya I'm a big fan... from a distance. You know that guy who lives vicariously through his imagination and when he talks to people, he does so as though they are old college buddies and creeps them out. Well, yeah.. that guy is me. roud:

This is all sarcasm. :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

This is weird because I'm 16, but I usually reference multiple things...A video, another video, some pictures, and my imagination...I'll imagine myself in certain scenarios...it's pretty fun! 
I'm not gonna go into any kinda of detail...


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

LookingGlass said:


> This is all sarcasm. :happy:





LookingGlass said:


> Ya I'm a big fan... from a distance.


This is 40% sarcasm.



LookingGlass said:


> You know that guy who lives vicariously through his imagination and when he talks to people, he does so as though they are old college buddies and creeps them out. Well, yeah.. that guy is me. roud:


This is sarcasm.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> This is 40% sarcasm.


Yeah... you got me... it's 60% true. Geezz your so good :frustrating: :happy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Quite honestly, I think about whomever I'm dating. The hardest part of a breakup for me is no masturbation material. I serious.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> This is weird because I'm 16, but I usually reference multiple things...A video, another video, some pictures, and my imagination...I'll imagine myself in certain scenarios...it's pretty fun!
> I'm not gonna go into any kinda of detail...


i'd say the fact that you're 16 makes your opinion more relevant then anyone elses


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Quite honestly, I think about whomever I'm dating. The hardest part of a breakup for me is *no masturbation material*. I serious.


..and then you resort to using some old book from the 80s maybe even 70s and then realise you've hit rock bottom. *feels the pain*.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> i'd say the fact that you're 16 makes your opinion more relevant then anyone elses


I suppose you have a point there lmao


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> ..and then you resort to using some old book from the 80s maybe even 70s and then realise you've hit rock bottom. *feels the pain*.


I hope you covered up the guy and just focused on the female! She has some hot thighs, I'll give you that.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

bionic said:


> I hope you covered up the guy and just focused on the female! She has some hot thighs, I'll give you that.


You know honestly, I wasn't going to say anything and just enjoy the joke...but yeah. 

I just didn't feel the need to go there again as I've already stated what my viewing preferences are.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

bionic said:


> I hope you covered up the guy and just focused on the female! She has some hot thighs, I'll give you that.


yeah hot! I think it was mostly her tubular forearms. And his chest pphhhoooaarrrr!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Ungweliante said:


>


I almost fell off my chair


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

thehigher said:


> What do you think about?


All you people on PC of course! The members photo thread should be locked... :tongue:
I kid.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> You know honestly, I wasn't going to say anything and just enjoy the joke...but yeah.
> 
> I just didn't feel the need to go there again as I've already stated what my viewing preferences are.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO.... im joking as well!! gosh, just because im an INTJ doesn't mean i have a stick the size of china up my pooper. lol


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> I almost fell off my chair


I know. Arousing, isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I think her chair was too slippery for her roud:


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

i do my taxes in my head while masturbating. it's cuz my hand has gotten so lame, doing the same thing each time, that frankly, i'm just plain bored. i no longer feel the excitement of doing something taboo anymore. there's no romance, no chemistry, no mystique. it's just grab, hold, and then up-down-up-down for hours. so i usually just sit there and plan out my weekend or make a shopping list in my head while my hand goes at it. 

if this monotony continues, i may have to let the right hand go and give lefty a chance. he's been massively flirty lately.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^I do it with my left hand while I use my right to look at pr0n.

I usually make up random people. It gets freaky whenever I use people I know in my fantasies.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm training my left hand to use my mouse pad and keyboard. It now serves the purpose of more than just opening bottles and jars, which is somehow fulfilling.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Liminality said:


> I'm training my left hand to use my mouse pad and keyboard. It now serves the purpose of more than just opening bottles and jars, which is somehow fulfilling.


You mean you haven't mastered that yet?........


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> You mean you haven't mastered that yet?........


not all of us can :tongue: it takes talent


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Normally I just think of some porn stuff that I have seen. I occasionally use the person that I have a crush on, but that ends up making me feel weird when I next see them in person.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> not all of us can :tongue: it takes talent


or practice, lots and lots of practice, lol


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Quin Sabe said:


> You mean you haven't mastered that yet?........


I used to use my feet - I suppose there wasn't much case for needing to use the keyboard, - as strange as that sounds, though mostly left it to slideshow picture wise, and I only really got into real porn a few months ago, though it's not something I watch often anyway. But now with a laptop with a sensitive keyboard, and insensitive mousepad I figure it's easier to change.


----------

